

Moving back to SF and doing Y Combinator again - kul
http://kulveer.co.uk/2011/06/07/moving-back-to-sf-and-doing-y-combinator-again/

======
timr
I gotta say: the Woody Allen thing is more annoying than cool. One of the
advantages of living elsewhere is that when you've got Geek Stuff you want to
do, you never have to make advance plans.

The Bay Area is like Bizarro Universe when it comes to nerd culture.

------
biot
Given that you're from the Great White North, what sort of immigration hoops
did you have to jump through? Are you on a TN Visa, are you only down there
visiting and you'll move back to Canada to work on the startup full-time, or
something else?

~~~
JMiao
i believe kulveer's originally from the uk, but moved to canada following live
current media's acquisition of auctomatic.

------
Cherian_Abraham
Great. Your blog is definitely useful in understanding the different types of
stickers and which scenarios they map to. All I need now is a Nexus S.

Goodluck.

~~~
identity86
wow great to see another mallu on YC!

~~~
Cherian_Abraham
HA!

I thought I would never ...especially on YC!

Holler at me, will ya? cherian.abraham@googlemail

------
immad
Congrats Kul

~~~
kul
thanks Immad!

------
cwe
I don't mean to flame or rip on Kul, but why are they letting grads of the
program--with successful exits under their belts!--go through YC again? Aren't
there enough awesome teams out there that need this program a first time?

~~~
skmurphy
Return on investment: investing in a known quantity is lower risk.

~~~
pmjordan
Also, if you're doing it all over again after a respectable exit, you're more
likely to keep going for the really big prize. Which is what investors are
after.

------
ojbyrne
Here's a clue on the taxi situation. SF is 7 miles x 7 miles (and the bulk of
this is Richmond or Sunset where you'll rarely go). Walk. Ride a bike. Take
the Muni or BART. Problem solved.

~~~
hugh3
Have you tried walking from the Marina to the Mission, late at night, wearing
leather loafers? It kinda sucks.

And MUNI isn't public transport, it's just a homeless shelter with wheels.

~~~
fourspace
Don't go to the Marina and you won't have that problem.

~~~
hugh3
But the Marina is the best part of San Francisco!

------
Sukotto
How is the entry-interview different if you're an alumni? Do they even
interview you or do you get auto-approved for the program?

------
RK
What are the advantages of NFC stickers over QR code stickers? (I sure you've
gotten this question 1M times...)

------
bkudria
Welcome back.

~~~
kul
cheers Ben. I'll be swinging by the Quid offices soon.

~~~
bkudria
I'm not there any more, actually, but say hello!

